

Recommended coding style for the Linux Kernel - xtacy
http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle

======
tylerneylon
Things I found interesting: * typedefs are discouraged in many cases * goto is
acceptable for common-function-exit code * 8 tab-based spaces per indent

I agree with the first two. Careful goto use can be like a destructor for a
function. 8 spaces per indent seems excessive to me; esp using tabs since
spaces are guaranteed to appear the same in every sane code editor. Although I
do love the idea of all my code maxing at 3 indents.

Suggested ~48 line max for function length is also cool. The easiest way for
me to force myself to code cleanly is to stick to short files and functions.

